# Estacion de Puerto Lumbreras



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Having viewed a huge pile of properties up and down the coast line, we have finally found a couple of properties we like in estacion near puerto lumbreras. Does any one know anything about area, good or bad ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As the name implies it has the station, always a bonus !  Access to Águilas & Lorca/Murcia in the other direction.
Easy access to autovia/coast. Everything you need in the village; 2 supermarkets one with ferrateria , 2 banks,estanco, farmácia, doctors,school, petrol station & garage. Plenty of bars & most do good food. There is even a mini 'town hall' so you don't have to go into Puerto Lumbreras normally.There is a market on a sunday .
Quite a few Brits/Dutch/Germans live around Estación although not as many as before the crisis & very few with children now. 
Can't think of any bad points; I like the place & am in their quite often ,& always for breakfast on Sundays, even though I live over near Lorca.


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks so much (again i beleive !). Some people including agents with oropetyy in other areas, say that whilst all looks nice, there is a big problem with smells and flies, one went so far as to say infested. Apparently this is due to the number of pig farms in the area. There is a big smell as you come through Esparragal, but we only experienced a few whiffs if "country air".

The comments have worried me a bit with things like "oh wait til August, it will be awful.

Do you have any opinions as someone who knows it well ?
thx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Smell I don't really smell,as although we are Londoners we moved here from Devon ; so what some people complain about doesn't really register with us.
Flies, yes they can be a problem & not just where there are pig farms. If you have horses, goats, sheep ,cattle ,etc; near you then you are going to have problems. As to worse in August ; I don't know. It might be in some places but around here tends to remain the same. In Estación itself I've never been bothered with flies whilst eating /drinking outside any bar/restaurant.


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Gus, appreciate your insight. seemed to be a few brits selling in Estacion so wondered if there was any hidden reasons.

Thanks again


----------

